# High Res "RS" Logo



## RetroGiant (Sep 12, 2011)

Hello, this is my first post but tomorrow I will be the proud owner of a 2012 Cruze LTZ RS. One of the unfortunate things is that it comes with the stupid license plate on the front, where as my state, Oklahoma doesn't require a plate on the front, but now I'm stuck with it. So I figured if I had to put a plate on it I wanted it to look good. I searched high and low and could not for the life of me find a straight up "RS" logo or "RS" plate. Being a graphic design I just ended up making my own similar to the RS on the car. I thought I would share with you guys for anyone who might want to make their own custom license plate such as I.

White 
Black 

My car being white, I'm going to use the white one. 
Look forward to getting to know everyone more


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Very nicely done! Not a slam, but is there a bit of shadow on the lower half of the logo? By the way, the Chevy Mall has two RS items that you could lift the images of. One is a sign with Camaro underneath the RS, but Photoshop could get rid of that easily enough. The other is a diecast pin. Still, your work is very, very good. Thanks.


----------



## RetroGiant (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks man. Yea the more and more I look at it, there is a lot I'd like to adjust on it. I'll go back tomorrow and tweak them a bit between work projects. Thanks for the info on the Chevy Mall stuff. I'll take a look.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

You could always remove the plate holder and ask your dealer for caps to close the holes, not sure how you feel about that though...


----------

